# Pics from the Zino Black Carpet event.



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

This past Thursday, The Cigar Shop in Biloxi, MS hosted a Zino Black Carpet event.
If you get the chance to go to one, DO IT!!! 
Even though the ticket cost seems high at $200, you get about $350 worth of Zino cigars, then a shirt, $200 ashtray, food, drinks, music, models.... Its a great value and a one in a lifetime event... a must see!

Full photoset: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150318721686440.340931.35014436439&type=1

*Me:*


*NTA_Ben:*

*Us:*

*Most of the people on the new outdoor patio:*

*MMando :*

*Haul:*


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Shawn that looks like a lot of fun!!!! awesome haul to boot!!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats awesome! Models are always a nice bonus


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn, Sooo jealous.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like a great event, can't say I would take those pictures home with me though...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

hahaaa... I got two pictures and they will go up on the shelf in our room. It has all my empty fancy cigar boxes and empty cool liqour bottles....
Its my "Man Shelf" that and she can't reach it!


----------

